# What Happens When You Don't Replace Friction Wheel



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Never seen this one before...Local said it wouldn't drive....Yes that was once a drive Plate


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

When's the change interval?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Your average homeowner does not check on anything, nor do they perform maintenance. They just add gas and run til it breaks.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> Your average homeowner does not check on anything, nor do they perform maintenance. They just add gas and run til it breaks.


lol thats so bad most coudnt get the belly pan off
be great when i can pick up a 24 s h o for 2 or 3 hundred needing a carb


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Look and ye shall find 😀


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

That must have made one hell of a racket with the metal on metal contact before the drive plate let go.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just be patient, good blowers come up for free or dirt cheap from time to time .... I know because I have received them. ....


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Catastrophic failure. It"s probably not worth fixing.


Jackmels said:


> Never seen this one before...Local said it wouldn't drive....Yes that was once a drive Plate


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

JB weld is not going to fix that part, but it may be replaceable.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

some people keep using them till they stop moving. this one is likely the worse i have come accross


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> some people keep using them till they stop moving


Down right comical at times isnt it. I figure these are the same people (with the same mindset) who run their vehicles brakes until they hear 'that sound'. It's familiar to them, like dash warning lights.
Ah well, it takes all kinds...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Beanhead said:


> JB weld is not going to fix that part, but it may be replaceable.


JB


Beanhead said:


> JB weld is not going to fix that part, but it may be replaceable.


JB Weld, No. Millermatic Mig Welder, Yes


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Amazing. last week I had someone who literally burned through the auger belt becasue the impellar was frozen in a block of ice. He said "the motor is fine but the augers will not turn????". "I checked the Shear pins and they are ok". Yet he kept holding down the auger lever despite the smoke and buring smell. The belt was melted down to a thread around the engine pulley. This guy has 12 or more customers who he clears their drive ways for. Of course he wanted it back that day in the snow storm.

So many people are gas and go.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

replacing a burnt up belt is generally not too bad of a job and most people usually only make this mistake once. it is definitely cheaper than destroying a friction plate.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

My Original plan was to pull the motor, and part it out. Then I decided to spend some time on it. I pulled out the Drive Plate Assembly, and Got the Millermatic to Weld it, and the repair looks and works good. I replaced the friction wheel, and the skids.. It still needs a new Drive Belt and Shave Plate, but otherwise is a Fairly Decent Machine with the Double Auger Belt.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Above average owners let little their kids operate things without as much as saying: "Be careful!"
Give rides to children upon their lap's as they're blowing snow or mowing grass.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> replacing a burnt up belt is generally not too bad of a job and most people usually only make this mistake once. it is definitely cheaper than destroying a friction plate.


Of course. My point was the incompetence and or indifference of some owners is out there.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Jackmels said:


> My Original plan was to pull the motor, and part it out. Then I decided to spend some time on it. I pulled out the Drive Plate Assembly, and Got the Millermatic to Weld it, and the repair looks and works good. I replaced the friction wheel, and the skids.. It still needs a new Drive Belt and Shave Plate, but otherwise is a Fairly Decent Machine with the Double Auger Belt.


After welding did it stay pretty flat?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> After welding did it stay pretty flat?


It had a jagged edge that made it fit together like a jigsaw puzzle. Stayed Flat, not "Perfect", but not Bad at all.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great save Jack, machine looks like it is in good shape otherwise.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

I salvaged a 10-Horse TORO™ left-out with junk piled at the curb when the nice old lady across the street entered paradise. The house sold in two days! The kids divvied-up after cleaning-out and clearing-out. I took the blower for free and let'em put the boat and trailer out-back for a few days. Going-on three years now. 
This 10-Horse had been rode hard, put-up wet and ground-zero for a can of paint. There wasn't any skidder-feets on what looked like its original pair. There was a half-moon between the skids where the bucket scrapped on the deck!
A class of young welder's at a near-by Vocational School did-up the bucket-bottom with carriage-bolt fittings where they belonged in a short-end of steel plate a gauge or two better than stock for three Domino Pizza's. When the Auger quit I got $35 for the Tecumseh Snow King!


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

There's some people who don't do well, ... even with a manual.
Can't wrench.
I stopped once to help a guy change a flat on a Benz Coupe'.
No clue. Standing at the back of that baby with the book out and everything. Paralyzed.
Late.
Needed to get papers over to a lab at M.I.T. 
Changed his flat and had him follow me to Dunkin' Donuts.
Locked-up my YAM Seca900 right-out front D-D's and said: "Let's go. Next stop MASS-Ave. Bridge over the River Charles. I'll drive!"

"OK. Don't kill us!"

Behind the wheel of the SLK-Class Benz felt like being in seat of a SuperHornet about to be signaled: TWO!
I was changing mirrors, moving the seat, tilting the wheel and dialing-up mayhem.
I even set the clock for the guy while listening to 'Traffic on the 3's'!
We flew. Back-doored into BeanTown down Rt-3, hit Rt. 128, onto Route 2.
I was TopGun for awhile.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was just on Mass Ave. the other day taking my mother to BMC. I live just north of Plymouth.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeah that was rode hard.....


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Must have sounded like a mile of loaded freight cars creeping along rusting railroad tracks on the hottest day of summer.
Particularly, whilst in forward motion!
Can't imagine not hearing that racket!


----------

